# Looking For Some Cool Moss



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

Anybody know where i can get moss for my tank to attach to my driftwood? Besides Petshops.. What website?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.aqmagic.com/

great site. some stuff is a little expensive but quality is hands down the tops


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...excellent suggestion...I've heard nothing but good reviews about them!...


----------

